# Mavericks OT Thread



## SMDre

I wanted to start this thread to allow people to rant about random things. I know that this is a basketball forum, but I do believe that there are mult- sport fans that are members or members that actually care about the news outside of sports. 


So now everyone has the right to jump on their respected soap box and start ranting.

:soapbox:


----------



## SMDre

*Re: Ranter’s House*

I am now beginning to scramble and find a back up SF on my Mavs season on ESPN NBA 2K5 because I lost Stackhouse for the season with a MCL tear. What made me mad about it is the fact that it happened during a light practice. I have two weeks before the deadline, and I'm struggling to put together a trade. It's hard to put together a trade because the Mavs are well over the salary cap. 

ity:


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Ranter’s House*

School sucks


----------



## Dre

*Re: Ranter’s House*



SMDre said:


> I am now beginning to scramble and find a back up SF on my Mavs season on ESPN NBA 2K5 because I lost Stackhouse for the season with a MCL tear. What made me mad about it is the fact that it happened during a light practice. I have two weeks before the deadline, and I'm struggling to put together a trade. It's hard to put together a trade because the Mavs are well over the salary cap.
> 
> ity:


It wouldn't be that hard for me. The ESPN AI is dumb, just take on a bad contract with a good player, give them a young player, and you should have a deal for a better player in the league.

Tell me how it goes.


----------



## Kekai

*Re: Ranter’s House*



Theo! said:


> School sucks


I second that. I hate the work and not being in any sports now. I might go run track.


----------



## SMDre

*Re: Ranter’s House*



_Dre_ said:


> It wouldn't be that hard for me. The ESPN AI is dumb, just take on a bad contract with a good player, give them a young player, and you should have a deal for a better player in the league.
> 
> Tell me how it goes.


Thanks Man. You were right. I was able to get a few good shooting veterans, but had to give up Harris, Daniels, and a number 1 to get them. No Problem though, I should coast to the title.

Everyone, Keep Ranting.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Ranter’s House*



SMDre said:


> Thanks Man. You were right. I was able to get a few good shooting veterans, but had to give up Harris, Daniels, and a number 1 to get them. No Problem though, I should coast to the title.
> 
> Everyone, Keep Ranting.


Yeah, I thought ESPN would've been a lot better, but the trade AI is no fun in building a serious contender. My lineup as the Mavs is despicable: Marbury/Hughes/Lebron/KG/Curry or Z,


----------



## SMDre

*Re: Ranter’s House*



_Dre_ said:


> Yeah, I thought ESPN would've been a lot better, but the trade AI is no fun in building a serious contender. My lineup as the Mavs is despicable: Marbury/Hughes/Lebron/KG/Curry or Z,


I know, I am a NBA Live fan myself. I thought I would try out ESPN since I left Live in Texas. Overall I do like it, but the AI of the computer and some of the gameplay sometimes fells that it is missing something.


----------



## Drewbs

*Re: Ranter’s House*



_Dre_ said:


> Yeah, I thought ESPN would've been a lot better, but the trade AI is no fun in building a serious contender. My lineup as the Mavs is despicable: Marbury/Hughes/Lebron/KG/Curry or Z,


The trade AI is terrible, I think Live's is much better. Basketball games are too easy anyway, even on a higher diffculty, I won the championship with the Charlotte Bobcats in their second year without making any trades. But I did have the league MVP in Okafor averaging 33ppg.22rpg.7apg. and 4 bpg :laugh:


----------



## SMDre

*Re: Ranter’s House*



Drewbs said:


> The trade AI is terrible, I think Live's is much better. Basketball games are too easy anyway, even on a higher diffculty, I won the championship with the Charlotte Bobcats in their second year without making any trades. But I did have the league MVP in Okafor averaging 33ppg.22rpg.7apg. and 4 bpg :laugh:


I think the reason they are so easy is because the computer will always jack-up quick shots no matter which gaming franchise it is: Live or ESPN. 

Hopefully on the new consoles comming out, PS3 and X-Box 2, the AI on games will impove.


----------



## Drewbs

*Re: Ranter’s House*



SMDre said:


> I think the reason they are so easy is because the computer will always jack-up quick shots no matter which gaming franchise it is: Live or ESPN.
> 
> Hopefully on the new consoles comming out, PS3 and X-Box 2, the AI on games will impove.


The stats on that game are messed up too, especially during the franchise mode. Seriously, when the second leading scorer in the league is only putting up 20 ppg, theres something wrong.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Ranter’s House*



Drewbs said:


> The stats on that game are messed up too, especially during the franchise mode. Seriously, when the second leading scorer in the league is only putting up 20 ppg, theres something wrong.


Yeah, it's well worth $20 for the gameplay though. I'm just resigned to the fact that there isn't going to be a complete franchise mode on a video game, or a complete basketball game period. 

If EA somehow got the madden production team to work on Live as far as the franchise mode, it would be over.


----------



## SMDre

*Re: Ranter’s House*



Theo! said:


> School sucks


Hey, college isn't a walk in the park either.


----------



## Zach

*Re: Ranter’s House*



SMDre said:


> Hey, college isn't a walk in the park either.



We have a drill in football called Walk In The Park. And it's no Walk in The Park.


----------



## Gambino

*Re: Ranter’s House*

I want Cold weather. I'm tired of 80 degrees in February. Also Greg davis , The Texas OC, better open up his playbook this upcoming season or i will go to UT myself and harm him.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Ranter’s House*



Gambino said:


> I want Cold weather. I'm tired of 80 degrees in February.


Dude, we could switch *anytime*.


----------



## Gambino

*Re: Ranter’s House*



_Dre_ said:


> Dude, we could switch *anytime*.


Gladly lol


----------



## SMDre

*Re: Ranter’s House*



Zach said:


> We have a drill in football called Walk In The Park. And it's no Walk in The Park.


Nice. :laugh:


----------



## SMDre

*Re: Ranter’s House*



Gambino said:


> I want Cold weather. I'm tired of 80 degrees in February.


I like cold weather except when it is raining. It was doing that yesterday, and I hope it doesn’t do it today.


----------



## SMDre

*Re: Ranter’s House*



Gambino said:


> Also Greg davis , The Texas OC, better open up his playbook this upcoming season or i will go to UT myself and harm him.


Hey, have you seen who our Football Head Coach is.


----------



## SMDre

*Re: Ranter’s House*

It suck being in OK. I can only get the occasional Mavs game on FSSW, and miss most of the good ones.

ity:


----------



## Dre

*Re: Ranter’s House*



SMDre said:


> It suck being in OK. I can only get the occasional Mavs game on FSSW, and miss most of the good ones.
> 
> ity:


 Same here in DC.


----------



## Dre

*Re: Ranter’s House*

Visit the Post Pad!!


----------



## SMDre

*Re: Ranter’s House*



_Dre_ said:


> Same here in DC.


Hey, at least you have pro-teams in D.C. OK doesn’t have one. Its all about collegiate sports here. I'm from Texas and it drives me crazy. :krazy:


----------



## Dre

*Re: Ranter’s House*



SMDre said:


> Hey, at least you have pro-teams in D.C. OK doesn’t have one. Its all about collegiate sports here. I'm from Texas and it drives me crazy. :krazy:


 That's true, but only the Wizards are bearable to watch.


----------



## Blazer Freak

*Re: Ranter’s House*

Maurice Cheeks is a ******* coach. I like this thread, should come more often. :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Ranter’s House*

I live in Australia, we get a pitiful amount of games there


----------



## Tristan

*Re: Ranter’s House*



Theo! said:


> I live in Australia, we get a pitiful amount of games there


How do you become such a big mavz fan and dont really get to see any games at all?


----------



## SMDre

*Re: Ranter’s House*



Blazer Freak said:


> Maurice Cheeks is a ******* coach. I like this thread, should come more often. :biggrin:


All Ranters are welcome.


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Ranter’s House*

idk about any of you...but I don't like fat people...


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Ranter’s House*

I think that DHA should get more minutes!


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*Re: Ranter’s House*

The pic I want to post doesnt work...f it


----------



## Tersk

*Re: Ranter’s House*



Tristan said:


> How do you become such a big mavz fan and dont really get to see any games at all?


No idea, I started watching them in the WCF run and I was just amazed by the first round matchup with Portland. And to this day, I am becoming a bigger fan every day

I am contemplating sticking this and maybe naming it Mavericks OT thread, any thoughts on that?


----------



## Tristan

*Re: Ranter’s House*

AAAARGGhhhHH!!! I wish my school would burn!!

i hate looking a greg pops face


----------



## Tristan

*Re: Ranter’s House*



Theo! said:


> No idea, I started watching them in the WCF run and I was just amazed by the first round matchup with Portland. And to this day, I am becoming a bigger fan every day
> 
> I am contemplating sticking this and maybe naming it Mavericks OT thread, any thoughts on that?


Yeah and make it sticky.


----------



## Tersk

Stickied

Who here has read The Da Vinci Code, it is brilliant. I recommend it to everyone


----------



## SMDre

Theo! said:


> Who here has read The Da Vinci Code, it is brilliant. I recommend it to everyone


I've heard good things about it. I may try to start soon.


----------



## Dre

I'm like the last person I know who hasn't read it. I should.


----------



## Tersk

Are there any things that people want me to add to the Game Threads?


----------



## Dre

Suggestions: Past Matchups with the team during this season along with the season series record.


----------



## SMDre

Theo! said:


> Are there any things that people want me to add to the Game Threads?


Maybe the teams PPG and the difference, and team RPG and difference.


----------



## SMDre

Wow, my 100th post!!!! This is a proud moment for me and it is only fitting that I make it here.

So many people to thank.

First and foremost I would like to thank God for placeing me here on earth and bestowing onto me the love of the Dallas Mavericks. Next I would like to thank both *_Dre_ * and *Theo!* for there great post, questions that keep me going, and for welcoming me to BBB.net with open arms. Next I would like to thank everyone that has and will post here on this forum. Your interesting topics and "whells off" comments keep me both laughfing and thinking, sometimes at the same time. I would also like to thank the other posters in other forums that I visit. (Band begins to play :boohoo: ) Wait you can't do that to me, I haven't thanked myself yet. And last I would like to thank myself. For if it wasn't for me and my love for basketball and ability to post my mind, then all of this dosen't happen.

Thank you,
and God Bless.
:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Dre

SMDre said:


> Wow, my 100th post!!!! This is a proud moment for me and it is only fitting that I make it here.
> 
> So many people to thank.
> 
> First and foremost I would like to thank God for placeing me here on earth and bestowing onto me the love of the Dallas Mavericks. Next I would like to thank both *_Dre_ * and *Theo!* for there great post, questions that keep me going, and for welcoming me to BBB.net with open arms. Next I would like to thank everyone that has and will post here on this forum. Your interesting topics and "whells off" comments keep me both laughfing and thinking, sometimes at the same time. I would also like to thank the other posters in other forums that I visit. (Band begins to play :boohoo: ) Wait you can't do that to me, I haven't thanked myself yet. And last I would like to thank myself. For if it wasn't for me and my love for basketball and ability to post my mind, then all of this dosen't happen.
> 
> Thank you,
> and God Bless.
> :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


Shades of Frank Sinatra, Carmelo Anthony, and every Christian award winner. :biggrin: 

Congratulations man.


----------



## SMDre

I don't know how many Dallas Cowboys fans visit this forum, but I wanted some feedback on how you feel about their free agent pickups. 

I am excited already about next season and hope that everyone stays healthy and I can't wait for the draft. I am actually excited about next season. It feels good to be out of salary cap hell!!!!!
:cheers: :banana: :bbanana: :rbanana: :jump: :djparty: :jump: :dpepper: :gbanana: :wbanana: :cheers:

P.S.: I'm hoping that I'm not setting myself up for disappointment. :brokenhea


----------



## Tersk

LMAO


----------



## SMDre

Theo! said:


> LMAO


  :clap: :rotf: - All at once.


----------



## Zach

Just finished week 1 of baseball practice


----------



## SMDre

Zach said:


> Just finished week 1 of baseball practice


How did practice go overall?

How did you do?

What postition do you play?

How's the team lookin?


----------



## Tersk

Sweet, I get to watch Bogut tomorrow


----------



## Zach

SMDre said:


> How did practice go overall?
> 
> How did you do?
> 
> What postition do you play?
> 
> How's the team lookin?



Infield was pretty good, outfield has some kinks.

I did very good except for 2 or 3 today.(Bad practice today)

First Base.

Okay. First year for the school but we should be able to make playoffs.


----------



## The Future7

Theo! said:


> Sweet, I get to watch Bogut tomorrow


Yeah I cant wait to see this.


----------



## Dre

So any thoughts about what Bogut did?


----------



## Tersk

_Dre_ said:


> So any thoughts about what Bogut did?


He played fantastic today, he looks like he is going to be a great player in this league. His defense seemed pretty good, but I liked his offense. Once he got it around the paint, he normally ended up with 2 points (or more). 

I loved his fundamentals aswell, whether it be dribbling up court or behind the back, or making a sweet pass

He will be good, and hopefully he will bring heaps of exposure with him. I really believe that when he gets drafted, we'll get a few more games in Oztralia


----------



## The Future7

I would love for him to play for the Mavs. But he will be a lottery pick.


----------



## Dre

I think he's going to New Orleans.


----------



## SMDre

The Pacifier #1? I guess Vin Diesel has more pulling power than I thought.


----------



## Tersk

Let's check out the Bobcats forum (here) I just became mod there and I am trying to build it up. Posting would be greatly appreciated


----------



## SMDre

It's amazing what you find on the internet these days. I recommend that you check this out. I am tempted to donate $1 to this guy for being a marketing genius. 

"If I meet this guy I will shake his hand and then punch him in the face."- College Buddy of mine.


----------



## SMDre

Theo! said:


> LMAO


Just came to me. Do you think Mark got a hold of this and that's the reason why Nash wasn't resigned? To break up the band before it started.


----------



## SMDre

Hey did anyone catch the way Hallie was looking at Kobe during the Lakers game? I happened to catch Hallie looking over Kobe when ESPN showed on of the Lakers huddle near the end of the game. Wonder if Kobe and Vanessa are still having problems?


----------



## SMDre

Well it is the Wendsday before Spring Break and I have no classes tomorrow and have finished all of the work I had to do for Fri. Right now I am in cruse control. I just hope that I don't end up like this ... :buddies: ... over the break (not that I would do anything like that :angel: ). 

:clap: :wbanana: :djparty: :rotf: :dpepper: 

This is a well needed and timely break from the harsh reality of school.


----------



## Tersk

Vote for me :angel:  over that Kings fan (boo! hiss!)


----------



## Zach

Theo! said:


> Vote for me :angel:  over that Kings fan (boo! hiss!)



Since I was snubbed, I am not voting


----------



## SMDre

Theo! said:


> Vote for me :angel:  over that Kings fan (boo! hiss!)


I voted for ya.

P.S. This is Post # 200. 

:twave: :twave: :twave:


----------



## Amir

Guys, does any of you follow European Soccer ?? :angel:


----------



## Zach

Amir said:


> Guys, does any of you follow European Soccer ?? :angel:



I fol.. nevermind. Thought it said something else. NO ONE CARES ABOUT SOCCER!!!


----------



## SMDre

Zach said:


> I fol.. nevermind. Thought it said something else. NO ONE CARES ABOUT SOCCER!!!


Thats just no right. :nonono: :laugh: :nonono: :laugh:

P.S: I don't care about soccer though. :biggrin:


----------



## Zach

SMDre said:


> Thats just no right. :nonono: :laugh: :nonono: :laugh:
> 
> P.S: I don't care about soccer though. :biggrin:



But you gotta admit, my avatar is noice!!

Oh and I still don't follow English Soccer. I do, however, follow English actresses. (Keira)


----------



## SMDre

Which one is it Zack, Drug free or Wanna to get high? Or do you mean another type of high.


----------



## Zach

SMDre said:


> Which one is it Zack, Drug free or Wanna to get high? Or do you mean another type of high.



I am about to change it to High On _________

I need an idea.

But the avy is still sick


----------



## Turkish Delight

Amir said:


> Guys, does any of you follow European Soccer ?? :angel:


I do of course.
Galatasaray is by far my favorite team.
But other than any Turkish team, my favorite is Inter.


----------



## SMDre

Just back from Spring Break, don't ask me what I did (I'm not sure that I remember :angel. 

It looks like I have missed a lot in a week's time.
Did you miss me? :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk

SMDre said:


> Just back from Spring Break, don't ask me what I did (I'm not sure that I remember :angel.
> 
> It looks like I have missed a lot in a week's time.
> Did you miss me? :biggrin:


No, we didn't



Jokes, welcome back. Telle us some stories


----------



## Amir

Turkish Delight said:


> I do of course.
> Galatasaray is by far my favorite team.
> But other than any Turkish team, my favorite is Inter.



Why Inter man ?? Let me guess ?? Because Hakan Sukur, Okan and now Emre play for them ??

:biggrin:


----------



## Tersk

Congratulations to SMDre, who had the 13,000th post on the Mavericks forum

:banana: :banana: 

Well done guys, this forum has been great lately


----------



## SMDre

Theo! said:


> Congratulations to SMDre, who had the 13,000th post on the Mavericks forum
> 
> :banana: :banana:
> 
> Well done guys, this forum has been great lately


I'm Special!!!! :king: Let's Party.

:jump: :bbanana: :djparty: :dpepper: :guitar: :djparty: :guitar: :jump: :bbanana: :rock:


----------



## Tersk

Man, I got camp soon :|

God, do I ever hate it :|


----------



## DHarris34Phan

*what is camp?*


----------



## Tersk

We go outback in the bush for 9 days, **** in buckets, eat horrible food, sleep under a plastic sheet, hike all day


----------



## aussiewill

Amir said:


> Guys, does any of you follow European Soccer ?? :angel:


I do :wave:. I beat you are a big Kezman supporter being one of your best countrymen. Myself, I like Middlesborough in the EPL and Juventus in the Seria A.


----------



## SMDre

Theo! said:


> We go outback in the bush for 9 days, **** in buckets, eat horrible food, sleep under a plastic sheet, hike all day


Have Fun. :biggrin:


----------



## Amir

@ aussiewill - how come Kezman is my countryman ??


----------



## aussiewill

Sorry Amir, I thought he was also a Kosovian, my bad. :biggrin:


----------



## SMDre

Well tonight was not a good basketball night for me. First I have to suffer through Salim  Stoudamire beating OSU on a pull up jumper with 2.8 seconds left, then came to find out that the Mavs lost to the Kings when it seemed that they had the game won.  Today just wasn't a good day. I hope Ill stomps Zona and Salim  Stoudamire.


----------



## Dre

Help me out. My sim needs members. I don't know about the advertising rules for the site, so PM me if interested in a basketball sim, or AIM me.


----------



## SMDre

I was watching the Lakers vs T-Wolves game on TNT and it's amazing how far the mighty have fallen. It makes me wonder how long will it be before they return to glory, or will Kobe and/or KG will have to leave their safe haven in order to win again. Also, who would want the alias of "The Big Ticket." Its seems to be to long. The only problem is that all of the good ones are taken.

I pose this question? If you were an NBA superstar, would you want the team you decide to stay with or go to, when you are a free agent, would you want that team to max you out. I wouldn't. I see what it did to the T-Wolves and the Lakers, and I wouldn't mind taking less then the max.

Your Thoughts


----------



## Dre

No offense, but it's easy to say no when you're not in their position. That said, I still probably wouldn't. An 6 year, 54M kind of offer, where you're making 9 annually should be more than enough to live off of for a long, long time. And that's not even close to the max. 

The money aspect is going nowhere though. Superstars are going to get paid, and want "superstar money". A lot of it isn't even for their own sake, it's the pettiness of keeping up with the last guy. 

Owners are pulling for a 4-5 year Max deal in this new CBA coming up, so hopefully that'll help the salary structure.

Hopefully there'll be a guy smart enough to get a good deal, be smart enough to let that last him for life, and still have cap room for his team to make moves. Hopefully.


----------



## Tersk

I poem I whipped up in solo time at camp (therefore, it sucks)(it was in about 10 minutes)

10 days 10 days I say
Why must we go away
Away from our computers and television
I'd rather be at school learning about fission
Sleeping out under the stars
and waking up to the gallahs
As I'm walking I realize it's not that bad
and suddenly im not so sad
Still, I can't wait until the bus goes
But I may, just may miss Tom Rose*

*Tom Rose was our Outward Bound instructor. There are many courses, even in America and Canada


----------



## SMDre

Not to bad, but I don't see you making it as a poet in life. :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk

Come check out my one year anniversary

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2104926#post2104926


----------



## Tersk

Wow, a car just drove past on the road so quickly that my dads car alarm went off. Sheesh


----------



## SMDre

Theo! said:


> Wow, a car just drove past on the road so quickly that my dads car alarm went off. Sheesh


Wow!!! Talk about Off Topic.


----------



## Tersk

Hey Mr. I started this thread, I can speak about what I want here 

What type of music does everyone listen to?


----------



## SMDre

Theo! said:


> Hey Mr. I started this thread, I can speak about what I want here
> 
> What type of music does everyone listen to?


You got me there. Good to see you haven't lost your touch.

I listen to mainly R&B, some rap, a little rock, no country, and definitely no POP.


----------



## Zach

Theo! said:


> Hey Mr. I started this thread, I can speak about what I want here
> 
> What type of music does everyone listen to?



Let's see:

Heavy Metal
Rock
Emo 
That's about it.


----------



## Dre

SMDre said:


> I listen to mainly R&B, some rap, a little rock, no country, and definitely no POP.


Switch "R&B" and "rap", and that applies to me too.


----------



## SMDre

Watch this Sports Cast. LMAO.


----------



## Tersk

Top Maverick posters (sorted by post count)

1. Theo! (1769)
2. Dragnsmke1 (1131)
3. _Dre_ (607)
4. Gambino (572)
5. mavsman (436)
6. stevemc (426)
7. Zach (396)
8. Tristan (380)
9. Petey (322)
10. Vintage (304)
10. Aussiewill (304)
12. SMDre (280)
13. theRifleMan (245)
14. DHarris34Phan (231)
15. Mavs Dude (230)
16. The Future7 (210)
17. sKiP (169)
18. soulhunter (167)
19. yinyin (149)
20. BEEZ (128)
21. fuzzrhythm (125)
22. Kekai23 (122)
23. Drewbs (119)
24. Mavs41 (110)
25. JGKoblenz (103)
26. Kunlun (79)
27. DaUnbreakableKinG (75)
28. KokotheMonkey (67)
29. Peja Vu (64)
30. Rawse (59)
31. truebluefan (57)
32. Flamethrower42 (46)
33. KidCanada (46)
34. Maverette4131 (30)
35. hobojoe (29)
36. mavsmania41 (23)
37. Viggenja37 (15)

I probably forgot a few people, so please tell me if I forgot you and I'll check it out


----------



## Kunlun

Make that 80 for me Theo! :basket:


----------



## Tersk

Who wants to Sex Mutombo?










Mutombo sex Duncan


----------



## Dre

Theo! said:


> Top Maverick posters (sorted by post count)


Yeah...*sure* that's how it's sorted...:biggrin: ...


----------



## SMDre

Nice to see that I'm placed firmly in 12th place. I've kinda lost my Mavs posting momentum.


----------



## SMDre

Seeming that UNC will be losing their top 7 scorers of last season, do you think Roy Williams will be following them?


----------



## kfranco

Theo! said:


> Who wants to Sex Mutombo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mutombo sex Duncan


[strike]Very impressive, not. Dude you should really consider looking at the mirror and take a long look at yourself and ask you, what am i doing with my lonely life.
-out[/strike] *please don't attack other posters* - thanks, cpaw
PS
Yao(Being aggressive) + TMAC (being TMAC)= ToTaL DoMiNaTiOn BaBy!!!


----------



## kfranco

:ttiwwp:


----------



## Kekai

Wow I have 122 posts here? Must be more now. I am going to start putting this on all my posts










I'll just edit them with that  Have a nice day


----------



## mavsmania41

oh ok I should more since the rankings came out from last time.


----------



## mavsmania41

One song to for the starting intro for the mavs team ? I would choose In the Air tonight !


----------



## SMDre

If we lose tonight I say the song should be Going Under by evanesence. :boohoo:


----------



## mavsmania41

Like I said in another thread Dirk needs to listen to Acdc shoot to thrill burn and kill.


----------



## SMDre

Post #600. I am surprised that I have reached this amount in this amount of time. I started posting here because is was board one weekend and now it is a habit of mine. If the Mavs loose game 2, then I will miss the board the time that I was gone.


----------



## Mav_Fan_4ever_41

I'm bored.

BTW, The Mavs BETTER win tonight!


----------



## mavsmania41

for sure lets get everyone to post in the in game thread.


----------



## mavsrock27

Anyone around?


----------



## Mav_Fan_4ever_41

Mavs won Game 3 tonight. 106-102... YAY! WOO!


----------



## mavsmania41

Great game the pressure is still on us tho.


----------



## The Future7

Yea but some of the Pressure is on Houstan now. Many people thought they would win game 3


----------



## mavsmania41

The Rockets are the Mavs Dirty Laundry !


----------



## mavsmania41

Gone fishing is the Grizzles and the Nets.


----------



## SMDre

Soon the Kings and the 76ers will be joining them.


----------



## The Future7

Dont forget about the Rockets joining the Sixers and Kings.


----------



## SMDre

I feel good today.


----------



## The Future7

You should. The team your rooting for in the playoffs won by 40 and are going to the next round. It cant get better than that.


----------



## Mav_Fan_4ever_41

What post was that pic of the Rockets team "gone fishing", where Yao Ming was holding a fish? What post was that pic on?


----------



## ThirdEyeBC32

Mav_Fan_4ever_41 said:


> What post was that pic of the Rockets team "gone fishing", where Yao Ming was holding a fish? What post was that pic on?


I dunno but you are fixing to join him. :biggrin:


----------



## LionOfJudah

Keep saying stupid cocky coments it looks like its doing the Mavs good. So, please do keep on.


----------



## mavsmania41

http://www.nba.com/news/hill_050519.html
Grant hill got the sportmanship award narrowly beat Nash out for the honor.


----------



## Tersk

Whats everyone doing this offseason?


----------



## soulhunter

Theo! said:


> Whats everyone doing this offseason?


Sleeping, the offseason sucks. Especially if theres a lockout


----------



## Tersk

Top posters on the Dallas forum
(as of June 30, 2005)

1. Theo! (2442)
2. Dragnsmke1 (1131)
3. mavsmania41 (799)
4. Gambino (774)
5. _Dre_ (737)
6. The Future7 (542)
7. SMDre (527)
8. mavsman (481)
9. stevemc (478)
10. Zach (431)
11. Tristan (431)
12. AJ Prus (398)
13. Aussiewill (358)
14. soulhunter (256)
15. Mavs Dude (230)
16. mff4l (205)
17. Drewbs (191)
18. Kekai23 (172)
19. yinyin (170)
20. Mavs41 (169)
21. Kunlun (149)
22. fuzzrhythm (146)
23. Bray1967 (143)
24. NastyN44 (119)
25. KokotheMonkey (102)
26. Flamethrower42 (102)
27. DaUnbreakableKinG (101)
28. Rawse (77)
29. Terry2damp (66)
30. Maverette4131 (48)
31. nutmeged3 (43)
32. Viggenja37 (32)

If you think I’ve left your name out, post in this thread and I’ll inquire about it and add you to the thread


----------



## soulhunter

I'm top 15 

You on holidays theo?


----------



## Tersk

You gotz alot of catching up to do

Yeh, just started holidays then?

Anyone see any good movies lately?


----------



## aussiewill

The Longest Yard is funny as hell, but it is the same plot as Mean Machine. Still it is worth seeing IMO.


----------



## Jet

^Yeah, That movie is great, I love it.


----------



## K-DaWg

hey im a new user and im like a die hard mavs fan i was just wonderin what would be an ideal mavs line up on dynasty mode for NBA live 2005 because rite now i have the default rosters please reply thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk

Hey! Welcome to the forum

The kind of roster I'd have for Dallas would be

C: Erick Dampier/Dan Gadzuric
PF: Dirk Nowitzki/Keith Van Horn
SF: Josh Howard/Jerry Stackhouse
SG: Paul Pierce/Marquis Daniels
PG: Jason Terry/Devin Harris

The main philosphy is a superstar SG who can slash, because they are important in NBA Live. You get your shotblocker in Damp, and a bunch of guys who can shoot the 3 ball


----------



## K-DaWg

hey thanx but who is that backup center i havent heard of him and what team is he on?


----------



## Tersk

Dan Gadzuric: Milwaukee Bucks

You want a capable replacement if injuries happen or foul trouble (especially at C)

Good defensive game


----------



## K-DaWg

thanx alot and umm do i need to get Darrel A or should i jus leave him


----------



## Tersk

Leave him and let him walk, it's not like 3rd stringers are important


----------



## K-DaWg

alrite thx


----------



## Dre

Finally back from my (annual) summer internet break/vacation/PC problem period. New York was fun, trying to fix my PC (once again) wasn't. Whatever, I'm just ready to talk Mavericks again. 



And if anyone wants to be an agent in the KVBL, PM me or Gambitnut.


----------



## Tersk

I am going to see War of the Worlds tonight, I'll tell you what I think

I recently saw "Saw", that's one crazy movie. Anyone else seen it?


----------



## soulhunter

Yeah, I've seen SAW. Havn't seen war of the worlds though...

Anyone seen Sin City, personally I thought it was good, but really strange.


----------



## The Future7

Gotta love the new set up. Its great.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Agreed. I especially like the new banner at the top.


----------



## The Future7

Everything has a more modern feeling to it.


----------



## Pimped Out

soulhunter said:


> Yeah, I've seen SAW. Havn't seen war of the worlds though...
> 
> Anyone seen Sin City, personally I thought it was good, but really strange.


ive seen that movie 3 times in the last week and a half. i bought it last friday, watched it, then my sister watched it so i sat there and saw it again. i got bored yesterday and saw it again. and once in the theaters. great movie.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

For you collectors, the new Dirk is coming soon:

http://store.yahoo.com/cmdstore/mcfrnba9nowitski.html


----------



## Pimped Out

to everyone in texas and over 18:
vote no on proposition 2 (banning gay marriages and civil unions)


----------



## LionOfJudah

Pimped Out said:


> to everyone in texas and over 18:
> vote no on proposition 2 (banning gay marriages and civil unions)


 yeah too late.. the ******** have spoken... Its their business let em be. You don't see homosexuals telling ******** how to live.


----------



## shookem

Hey guys,

I recently became a mod over in the NHL forum and would like to invite everyone to stop in and chat some hockey!

This is a very exciting time in the season with playoffs just around the corner, some teams are clawing their way in, while others seem to be packing it in early.

Anyways, we're trying to re-vamp the NHL forum, we know it's been a little rough going in the past, but we're going to make it rock.

We'll have fresh content daily, links to the info you need to know and special section dedicated the NHL stars of tomorrow! 

The Stars kick ***, the NHL forum needs Dallas fans!

Check it out today!
http://www.basketballboards.net/for...splay.php?f=538

Check out the 10,000 Ucash Hockey Trivia Challenge!

Just addded Hockey Questions thread


----------

